# General Lee



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Uber Riot Wagon


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Show has been taken off the air.

I think there is a Movement to Ban " Gone With the Wind".
















Waiting for Demands to Disassemble Historic Plantations next . . . .

And orders to dig up the graves of Confederate Soldiers.


----------



## Timinftl (Sep 7, 2019)

It's true this time, the Inmates have truly taken control of the Asylum coming soon, book burnings, art already being destroyed. 
Not every freaking thing is gonna be PC but most of the stuff being destroyed could be moved to places designated for display or even to enclosures that limit the accidental offense of someone so sensitive.


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

Timinftl said:


> It's true this time, the Inmates have truly taken control of the Asylum coming soon, book burnings, art already being destroyed.
> Not every freaking thing is gonna be PC but most of the stuff being destroyed could be moved to places designated for display or even to enclosures that limit the accidental offense of someone so sensitive.


out of respect....
.....No one touched the Travis Kalanick Statue


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Timinftl said:


> It's true this time, the Inmates have truly taken control of the Asylum coming soon, book burnings, art already being destroyed.
> Not every freaking thing is gonna be PC but most of the stuff being destroyed could be moved to places designated for display or even to enclosures that limit the accidental offense of someone so sensitive.


It's ok, history will be forgotten and they will be enslaved again.


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


> It's ok, history will be forgotten and they will be enslaved again.


"They" may not be who you think


----------



## Timinftl (Sep 7, 2019)

SleelWheels said:


> It's ok, history will be forgotten and they will be enslaved again.


I just get tired, there isn't a race of humanity that never had slaves/indentured servants/ hostages etc in one form or another. Not a damn one. I was in the streets in the 60s and this is the same thing. Seems pretty complete too except for the lack of calling for the troops to come home. Civil rights, war, crooked politics. And round and round we go in the same old muddy track. I was raised to treat others as I would be treated. 
Sounds pretty simple and it's worked well so far.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Couldn’t tell you the difference between General Lee and Bruce Lee statue. I go over the JFK X spot all the time. Don’t even pay attention to it. He was just another guy, who got shot. Everybody is taking pictures while I am running over his blood :thumbdown: Talking about the Japanese people taking pics.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Ban " Gone With the Wind".


Finally saw this after a lifetime of hearing about it... did not enjoy. Scarlett was a jerk! And that slave maid, who I always thought was supposed to be comic relief, was such a liar!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Keep the General Lee.

Defund Boss Hogg and divert funds to the moonshine operation:


----------



## Timinftl (Sep 7, 2019)

mbd said:


> Couldn't tell you the difference between General Lee and Bruce Lee statue. I go over the JFK X spot all the time. Don't even pay attention to it. He was just another guy, who got shot. Everybody is taking pictures while I am running over his blood :thumbdown: Talking about the Japanese people taking pics.


Do you wonder who's really fanning the flames? I do


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AdAstra said:


> out of respect....
> .....No one touched the Travis Kalanick Statue


THAT SHOULD BE MONEY BAGS
NOT SCALES.



AdAstra said:


> "They" may not be who you think


SHUT UP AND PAY " REPARATIONS" !


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Show has been taken off the air.
> 
> I think there is a Movement to Ban " Gone With the Wind".
> View attachment 479203
> ...


Germany has preserved aushwitz and other sites , (never again) . I believe it was Elizabeth Warren that wants to disinter Confederate soldiers .


----------

